# IUI



## sindychu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi ,my name is Suki and i would like to ask you if you can spare some time 
and gave me your sincere opinion please. Can you advice me why clinics they 
don't use IUI method with fresh sperm  As success rate is so low[10%] 
with standard IUI why potential donor health is not checked 1 month before 
he give sperm donation and therefore with avoiding a freezing process 
chances for succesful pregnancy will be at least 50%. I can't stand IVF and 
after failing. Its our money also running low so i and my partner we 
thinking to find a nurse and donor to perform IUI without freezing the 
sperm. For surely before that donor need to pass medical check up to see if 
he is suitable to become a donor. Are they really big chances that sperm got 
infected in contact with air and therfore baby is born with disabilities 
 I REALLY,REALLY APRECIATE PEOPLE IF YOU COULD ADVISE ME ON THAT ISSUE!! 
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SINCERE ANSWERS

GOD BLESS !!!


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

hi Suki..
I had 5 iuis with my dh and always fresh semen was used for iui as it increases the chances to 20-30%. Speak to your clinic, it might be just them..


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

My clinic always used fresh sperm for us too, okay it was washed to improve the quality and take out dead and poor sperm but still fresh


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Suki,

Although fresh sperm can be used if it is your partner's sperm, unfortunately if you are using a donor it is not possible to use fresh sperm without the risk of infection. This is because some infections, like HIV, may not show up on a test immediately - it can take several months after a person is infected before they test positive. All reputable clinics will freeze sperm from donors and it will not become available for use until 6 months after their last donation because it takes that long to perform all the necessary tests to make sure it is safe to use. 

I'm also reluctant to move onto IVF and I know how hard it is to keep getting a negative result after IUI but I'm afraid using fresh semen isn't the answer. If you are doing natural IUI you could consider asking your clinic about stimulated IUI to increase your chances per cycle, although it's more expensive. Good luck - I hope it all works out for you in the end.


----------



## sindychu (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you so much girls!! I will keep faith. If you have any new ideas, please PM Im not so good at computer so Im very slow to reply.  I wish we all become a mother one day with a healthy baby. 

Good Luck and Take Care.


----------



## sindychu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello girls,

I've moved recently. The matress on the bed is soft and worn out. I was wondering does sleeping on a poor condition bed cause bad effect on IUI, IVF and FET??


----------

